
Backdoor inside bootstrap-sass 3.2.0.3 gem - izietto
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap-sass/issues/1195
======
izietto
Vulnerability link: [https://snyk.io/vuln/SNYK-RUBY-
BOOTSTRAPSASS-174093](https://snyk.io/vuln/SNYK-RUBY-BOOTSTRAPSASS-174093)

